# BMW E91 rear LED indicators



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 09 reg (latest shape) BMW 318d saloon. 
Just recently a warning light is appearing on the dash when I use the indicators that a bulb is out. Having had a look it appears that three of the LED's in the rear lights are not working. Referring to the owners manual it tells you how to remove the cover inside the boot and how to access the bulbs and how to change them. 
However, it makes no mention of replacing the indicator LED's that after a trawl of internet, it appears that the LED's are part of the light unit which will need replacing at £125. The car is still under warranty and in any case is a lease car, so the cost hopefully is not a problem, but has any one else had to replace the rear lights following LED's going in the rear lights?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

never heard of them going personally, but yeh its part of the whole unit.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Us 3 series owners have no need for indicators...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Im pretty certain its the whole lamp replacement job, when I had my Passat (led indicator rings), the whole lamp had to be replaced because only half the ring was working


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> Us 3 series owners have no need for indicators...


True along with "dreaming" your a right bunch


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Never had any go out on my E46 (touch wood).


----------



## Simonh100 (Sep 16, 2010)

Booked for the local dealer to have a look in 2 weeks time (earliest I could get a loan car for the day -fingers crossed for something decent). Am hoping it will be covered by warranty, didn't ask when on the phone.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

We have 2 x 330d tourers at work and both recently got taken up to the workshop to have the rear led indicators replaced - you naw find that its a known fault which only gets replaced if folk complain rather than a blanket recall.


----------

